# Accidentally used a Clear Blue opk stick, in my Clear Blue digital pregancy test



## vibee (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I must have been half awake this morning.  I was pretty sure it was "o" day, so wanted to check, stuck the first stick that came to hand in the monitor, and then had the shock of my life when instead of the   it said "pregnant"... I'm pretty sure I'm not, but does anyone know if it might mean that I was ovulating this morning?  Ten to one it'll be back to just a circle tomorrow and I'll be wondering!!  

Just thought I'd ask as I can't be the only person ever to have done such a stupid thing.  Can I?!

vibee


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I would hot foot it to get another HPT!!!  I am not sure what you mean with the confusion, but a pregnancy test does test for HCG which is only present when you are pregnant!  if the stick you used actually said pregnant it really does sound very promising
Good luck!

strawbs x


----------

